# Bellator 27, Soto v Warren *spoiler*



## Magnataro (May 16, 2010)

Anyone seen the fight? If not watch it or this clip first
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzC-bXyioxc

"little" bellator doesn't seem to get much press but damn i love fights like that one, firest round Soto was acting cocky, dropping his hands and taunting warren, and granted he was landing that left hook, right uppercut at will and it was all one way traffic.
Then of course we have the second round, starts the same then all opf a sudden Soto gets clipped to the side of the head, might have been an equalibrium ear pop by the looks of it, then followed with a flying knee to the face, bamm!, whos taunting now bitch!

Gotta love it! :thumb02:


----------

